
Public Education’s Dirty Secret - jseliger
https://quillette.com/2019/02/10/public-educations-dirty-secret
======
towaway1138
It reads a bit raw, but this is a great essay. If you wonder why some people
show up at college ready to go and some don't, it's a good read.

